# lirc + webcamd doesn't work



## Mur77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello,

I have USB X10 RC remore control:

```
ugen2.2: <X10 Wireless Technology Inc> at usbus2
```

First I start webcamd:

```
> sudo webcamd
Linux video capture interface: v2.00
lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 14
IR NEC protocol handler initialized
IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized
IR RC6 protocol handler initialized
IR JVC protocol handler initialized
IR Sony protocol handler initialized
IR RC5 (streamzap) protocol handler initialized
IR SANYO protocol handler initialized
IR LIRC bridge handler initialized
b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully
uvcvideo: Unable to create debugfs directory
USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
cpia2: V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA2 based cameras v3.0.1
au0828 driver loaded
pvrusb2: V4L in-tree version:Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-USB2 MPEG2 Encoder/Tuner
pvrusb2: Debug mask is 31 (0x1f)
USBVision USB Video Device Driver for Linux : 0.9.11
Em28xx: Initialized (Em28xx dvb Extension) extension
virtual DVB server adapter driver, version 1.0-hps, (c) 2011 Hans Petter Selasky
Attached to ugen2.2[0]
Registered IR keymap rc-ati-x10
rc0: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver as webcamd
DBG: : ati_remote_irq_in: urb error status, unlink?
Creating /dev/input/event0
DBG: : ati_remote_irq_in: urb error status, unlink?
Creating /dev/input/event1
```


```
sudo cat /dev/input/event0
```
 outputs some garbage on the console when I pressing the buttons on the remote.

Next, I use irrecord to learn some buttons:

```
> sudo irrecord -H devinput n.conf

irrecord -  application for recording IR-codes for usage with lirc

Copyright (C) 1998,1999 Christoph Bartelmus(lirc@bartelmus.de)

irrecord: initializing '/dev/input/event0'
irrecord: WARNING: can't get exclusive access to events coming from `/dev/input/event0' interface
This program will record the signals from your remote control
and create a config file for lircd.


Usually it's not necessary to create a new config file for devinput
devices. A generic config file can be found at:
http://www.lirc.org/remotes/devinput/
You should try this config file before creating your own config file.

...

Press RETURN to continue.


Hold down an arbitrary button.
................................................................................
Found gap length: 47721
Now enter the names for the buttons.

Please enter the name for the next button (press <ENTER> to finish recording)
kEY_5

Now hold down button "kEY_5".

Please enter the name for the next button (press <ENTER> to finish recording)
KEY_PLAY

Now hold down button "KEY_PLAY".

Please enter the name for the next button (press <ENTER> to finish recording)

irrecord: closing '/dev/input/event0'
irrecord: initializing '/dev/input/event0'
irrecord: WARNING: can't get exclusive access to events coming from `/dev/input/event0' interface
irrecord: closing '/dev/input/event0'
Successfully written config file.
```

Next, I start lircd:

```
sudo lircd -d /dev/lirc0 -H devinput /usr/local/etc/lirc/n.conf
```

And finally, irw makes no output.

What's wrong? Thanks!


----------



## nox@ (Dec 31, 2012)

*Testing devinput remotes*

First test the remote with:
`# ir-keytable -t -d /dev/input/event<X>`
(replace <X> by where your devinput device node is; ir-keytable(1) belongs to the multimedia/v4l-utils port.)

If you already see KEY_<something> events returned the default lircd.conf installed be the comms/lirc port should already work, just remember to start lircd(8) with -H devinput and the correct -d for the devinput device node.  If you only see keycodes reported but no key events you can try setting up a keytable and upload it using
`# ir-keytable -d /dev/input/event<X> -w keytable.txt`
see this (Linux) thread for some hints: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=101151.  You won't need to change the default lircd.conf and we also don't have a /etc/lirc/hardware.conf, instead you can put this in /etc/rc.conf:

```
lircd_flags="-H devinput"
lircd_device="/dev/input/event<X>"
```

HTH, 
Juergen

PS: your 
	
	



```
DBG: : ati_remote_irq_in: urb error status, unlink?
```
 webcamd messages look suspicios, maybe you have a version where ati_remote support is broken?  Try updating to the latest in ports, or if that doesn't help try webcamd 3.9.0.1 that Hans just posted for testing: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-multimedia/2012-December/013734.html

PPS: I take that back, I get these too and here ati_remote works...  Sorry for the confusion.

PPPS: Your 
	
	



```
sudo lircd -d /dev/lirc0 -H devinput /usr/local/etc/lirc/n.conf
```
 was wrong too, you pointed -d at /dev/lirc0 not /dev/input/event0...


----------



## Mur77 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello,

Command

```
sudo ir-keytable -t -d /dev/input/event0
```
already shows _*KEY_*_ events, but their names don't always corresponds to actual button's names.

Thanks!


----------

